# Bull Electricals Storage Farm, Sussex May 2019



## mookster (Jun 2, 2019)

This is up there with some of the more unusual places I have explored, for sure. I'm sure at one point these large former chicken sheds were attached to the neighbouring, still occupied, farm house (and indeed they are storing various bits there too) however it would appear that this collection of structures - six in total - were taken over and used by a company who specialised in electrical wholesale, clearance, parts, literally anything electrical you could think of from military stuff to phones, computer parts, games and consoles, electrical wiring spares and everything in between. There were also, weirdly, a number of cars stored in one of the sheds as well.

The business here went under in 2006 according to the paperwork inside, however there is almost nothing on the internet about this place that I can find. Although the business appears to have restarted under a new name at some point, this location is totally absent from anything I have read up on which is slightly frustrating as I'm usually pretty good at digging up info! In the intervening years has been thoroughly gone through with, I imagine, most of the good stuff long gone - whats left is all ruined having been sat in a damp wet decaying and collapsing set of sheds for thirteen years. It became almost overwhelming after a while because of the sheer volume of stuff left inside along with hundreds and hundreds of the tea shipping crates things were stored in. You could literally spend days going through all the unopened boxes of things here.

The lighting in here even on a good day is utterly terrible but I tried my best...



















































































































































Thanks for looking 
​


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jun 2, 2019)

I remember Bull electrical. They used to advertise in the electronics magazines and had all sorts of stuff for sale. I even bought a few bits over the years.

A lot of the stuff they advertised never actually materialised or was not of the quality they claimed. I bought some relays that were so badly corroded that they could not be used and a kit to make a keyboard that could never have worked, as the design was incorrect!

Not surprised they folded and the quality of the storage explains the shoddy goods that often turned up!!


----------



## mookster (Jun 2, 2019)

noiseboy72 said:


> I remember Bull electrical. They used to advertise in the electronics magazines and had all sorts of stuff for sale. I even bought a few bits over the years.
> 
> A lot of the stuff they advertised never actually materialised or was not of the quality they claimed. I bought some relays that were so badly corroded that they could not be used and a kit to make a keyboard that could never have worked, as the design was incorrect!
> 
> Not surprised they folded and the quality of the storage explains the shoddy goods that often turned up!!



The business went under although from what I can tell they reopened with a new name and premises. There is a small mention on their website of how they began operating in 1945 - presumably selling ex military stuff - but no mention of where however the names match up. I'm sure there are more bits of paperwork in there with names etc on, but in the fading light of a Friday evening I was more interested in trying to photograph the place.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 2, 2019)

I half expected to see some ROC post gear in that lot..
I've heard of that company but never used them.

A place like that would keep me happy on eBay for a very long time. Sure the stuff is contaminated or out of calibration but it will still have a (low) value.
The cars are known models of higher value. They have a real retro value to them now and parts would sell easily.
The bike? I can't suss it - either a Yamaha TY or perhaps a Beamish Suzuki?

Very very envious you have this down there. I'd love a good mooch in those boxes!
Difficult to light due to the white surfaces reflecting back? I enjoyed it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 3, 2019)

Excellent stuff Mook, there is no telling whats hidden in there, prob some rare valve someone is after!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 3, 2019)

noiseboy72 said:


> A lot of the stuff they advertised never actually materialised or was not of the quality they claimed. I bought some relays that were so badly corroded that they could not be used and a kit to make a keyboard that could never have worked, as the design was incorrect!Not surprised they folded and the quality of the storage explains the shoddy goods that often turned up!!



Bull's problem was that they were small buyers - When the MOD sales started after WW11, they tended to bid on the smaller amounts of bulk relays etc; i.e., instead of bidding for say, six containers of relays, they would bid on the smaller lot of one container full. However, it was these smaller lots that were generally made up of well rooted through items, in poorly sealed or open packages. As a frequent attendee at these sales back then with my Dad, I can vouch for the cheapness, but also the poor quality of some items. But bargains could be had, £1-10 shillings for a brand new mechanical Bomb Sight Computer, complete in its wooden travelling case. Full of cogs and gearwheels that went well with Meccano, the case made a superb tool box. One of my examples still resides in the loft.


----------



## mookster (Jun 3, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Very very envious you have this down there. I'd love a good mooch in those boxes!
> Difficult to light due to the white surfaces reflecting back? I enjoyed it, thanks for sharing.



The only light in there comes either from the skylights, or the openings along the lower half of the sheds, or the doors at either end - leaving much of it in shadow as it's all so overgrown. Plus it was late in the day we visited, so were at the mercy of a slowly setting sun too!


----------



## Andrew32 (Jun 4, 2019)

I do like some urbex cars, might be heading out to see this for myself!


----------



## B7TMW (Jun 4, 2019)

Seems to be a lot of ex BT kit in there. Tappers and meters etc. Looks like the building was sub let to part time car repairers or a couple of vehicle enthusiasts before the tenancy expired. Have to wonder why they are still there. The W123 merc looks interesting.


----------



## Potter (Jun 5, 2019)

This is nuts! I remember Bull catalogues from college. I can't believe that pile of Kodak 126 Instamatics. I've got a few models. I've actually got one of those green test phones. And loads of computer games on tape! Nuts.


----------



## Tigershark (Jun 18, 2019)

Good report, havent seen a Talbot Samba for ages


----------



## good life (Oct 2, 2019)

*Bull Electrical*

I have only just joined this site today, it is fascinating and absorbing, my first post.

I can remember a shop named Bull Electrical by the traffic lights at West Croydon,it must have been 50 years ago,the place was floor to ceiling with old stock from the MOD, reclaimed etc etc, very cheap and that was the first priority for us skint boys!


----------



## Echo Seven (Oct 4, 2019)

Total geek fest that place! Cheers for the report and info. I remember Bull Electrical from my teenage years. As a bit of a geek I would save up my pocket money to buy some of their stuff!

Cheers
Les


----------



## Newage (Oct 8, 2019)

I went to Bull electrical emporium a few times, the shop was just outside Brighton and what a place.
You could on a good day buy anything from an electric typewriter to laser range finders.

They did get raided by the police and MOD once because they were selling ex chieftain tank laser range finders with the full instruction manual included, after a load of faffing about they were told it was ok to sell the stuff just not together in the same box.....love it.

Will miss Bull...

Cheers newage


----------

